# CoQ10



## AClayP95 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm just posting this to say that Coq10 (coenzyme q10) supplements have helped lessen my derealization symptoms quite a bit. It's no miracle supplement and I still have dr, but I did feel a noticeable difference after just a few days of taking it. There are two forms of CoQ10 - ubiquinone and ubiquinol. Some say that ubiquinol is better, but there's not much evidence to back that up, and I've been taking the ubiquinone form myself with great success. And it's a good supplement to take regardless, since it has plenty of other health benefits. If any of you decide to take this supplement, or have already taken it before, please tell me your experiences.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

AClayP95 said:


> I'm just posting this to say that Coq10 (coenzyme q10) supplements have helped lessen my derealization symptoms quite a bit. It's no miracle supplement and I still have dr, but I did feel a noticeable difference after just a few days of taking it. There are two forms of CoQ10 - ubiquinone and ubiquinol. Some say that ubiquinol is better, but there's not much evidence to back that up, and I've been taking the ubiquinone form myself with great success. And it's a good supplement to take regardless, since it has plenty of other health benefits. If any of you decide to take this supplement, or have already taken it before, please tell me your experiences.


Tks for making no mention of dosage. It's not like it's important or anything... Anyway I used to take rather high doses of the stuff and for me it did nothing. Oh well...


----------



## Flowerbomb (Jul 5, 2021)

AClayP95 said:


> I'm just posting this to say that Coq10 (coenzyme q10) supplements have helped lessen my derealization symptoms quite a bit. It's no miracle supplement and I still have dr, but I did feel a noticeable difference after just a few days of taking it. There are two forms of CoQ10 - ubiquinone and ubiquinol. Some say that ubiquinol is better, but there's not much evidence to back that up, and I've been taking the ubiquinone form myself with great success. And it's a good supplement to take regardless, since it has plenty of other health benefits. If any of you decide to take this supplement, or have already taken it before, please tell me your experiences.


I started taking 100mg uniquinol for other reasons and the only sideaffect i noticed was a good one it helped with my DPDR i couldnt believe it
For me it works and i continue to take it


----------



## ththth (Dec 18, 2008)

Just wanted to resurrect this thread to record similar effect as this was the first thing to come up when I googled. I've been taking CoQ10 supplements for 2 days for non-DP related reasons (I started some other multivitamins at the same time, but I don't think there is anything in those that I haven't previously taken). I was just sitting at work and suddenly had a 'wave' of reality - much like the waves of unreality which began DP for me more than 20 years ago. I used to post here years ago, I don't read or think about DP much these days, as am down to about 5% symptoms through years of pushing through, therapy and better life and relationship choices. So I wasn't thinking about it or looking for it, and it was a very noticeable shift in my perception. Started with an awareness of visual detail and colour then felt suddenly as if I had my full weight in the world and more situated in time and space more than usual. Very interesting. Will update again if it persists/increases.


----------

